# baby/ young rat needed



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm just posting this to see for curiosity if anyone has a younger rat needing a new home, because well i would like to get one for my older rat. it isn't for sure yet but i am just curious. the area i live in is Minnesota, USA and have limited traveling options. So i guess anywhere near the border of me would be cool. [wisconsin area, iowa area, maybe N&S dakotas]

Thanks! =]


----------

